
So robots will make us their pets? I can’t wait - edward
http://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2015/jun/29/robots-make-humans-pets-steve-wozniak-intelligent-machines
======
twiceaday
This article is unbelievably idiotic. The author lumps all external forces
that wish you no harm into a single entity that is somehow your master and is
toying with you. This is how religions get started.

------
jahitr
A waste of time.

------
LoneWolf
I don't believe it will happen.

------
itsybitsycoder
Why would they bother?

~~~
qbrass
Because "pets" causes less outrage amongst humans than calling them
"currency".

